# Got on em!



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Tried something a little different yesterday, too hot to hunt, so I went to the river. Never tried fishing em on main river in log jams, river was smoking but fished the slack water near deep banks. Busted em up good!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Man don’t you love it when things work out. 
Nice box of perch.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang!
I’ll drive to Lucedale for that fish fry!
Nicely done Dooler


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

Current will push em the eddies, nice job finding them.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

delta dooler said:


> View attachment 1098149
> 
> Tried something a little different yesterday, too hot to hunt, so I went to the river. Never tried fishing em on main river in log jams, river was smoking but fished the slack water near deep banks. Busted em up good!


Awsome! I Gota know was the sheephead mixed in with them? Did it hit what they hit?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

jwilson1978 said:


> Awsome! I Gota know was the sheephead mixed in with them? Did it hit what they hit?





jwilson1978 said:


> Awsome! I Gota know was the sheephead mixed in with them? Did it hit what they hit?


yes, sheephead was caught with em on a 1/16oz minnow tipped Slater inferno jig. Never seen a sheephead that far from the coast (about 15 miles)


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

delta dooler said:


> yes, sheephead was caught with em on a 1/16oz minnow tipped Slater inferno jig. Never seen a sheephead that far from the coast (about 15 miles)


That's wild!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

You put a whoppin on um.


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice catch


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A fine box of crappie !


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

wish i could catch that many. gees.
jack


----------



## KnottyBass (Nov 26, 2013)

you gotta leave some wildlife and nature for the rest of us 😅 you're always slaying something 👍


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

KnottyBass said:


> you gotta leave some wildlife and nature for the rest of us 😅 you're always slaying something 👍


We do it for the groceries, we aint just playin! Lol


----------



## KnottyBass (Nov 26, 2013)

delta dooler said:


> We do it for the groceries, we aint just playin! Lol


I have a freezer full of deer right now, been trying to give some away. I hate to kill them when I don't have a "reason" to 😅 Guess I'll just have to start cooking more lol


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

KnottyBass said:


> I have a freezer full of deer right now, been trying to give some away. I hate to kill them when I don't have a "reason" to 😅 Guess I'll just have to start cooking more lol


We dont have any issue eating 10 a year.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

You and Jeremy bout to push me over the edge!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

All the money you awl save in grocery bills.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

YELLOWCAT said:


> You and Jeremy bout to push me over the edge!


Go rip some lips while it’s warm. You still have a bit before the rut lett’em get a little before you lay’em down lol


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boat-Dude said:


> All the money you awl save in grocery bills.


Not me I will always waste more on toys to getem than I will ever save lol


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

jwilson1978 said:


> Not me I will always waste more on toys to getem than I will ever save lol


The gear doesn't count , its the meat you don't have to buy. The deer and camo fish don't have steroids, antibiotics......


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Boat-Dude said:


> All the money you awl save in grocery bills.


Shii, Seems like deer runs me about $100 a pound as much gas as I burn! Lol


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

delta dooler said:


> Shii, Seems like deer runs me about $100 a pound as much gas as I burn! Lol


You can't count the gas, you were gonna drive there anyway.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

That's a haul of crappie! I had no idea sheepshead would be that far inland, either. Kinda crazy. Nice report!


----------

